# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Communication Modbus TCP

## K3naton

Bonjour  toute la communaut. 

Je poste ce message car je suis face  un soucis. 
J'ai en ma disposition un automate Wago sur lequel est connect un capteur tout ou rien. 

J'aimerai dvelopper un programme en vb.net qui viendrait lire l'information du capteur (mon pc est reli via un cble Ethernet sur le module Wago).

J'aimerai connaitre les fonctions que je dois utiliser pour pouvoir envoyer une requte  mon module Wago (je connais le format de la trame) et ensuite attendre la rponse de mon module Wago et en fonction de la rponse que j'aurais soit je refait une lecture sur le module Wago ou j'effectue le traitement de l'information. 

J'aimerai pouvoir utiliser les socket qui sont disponible dans le framework v2.0 (enfin il me semble qu'il y en a  ::lol::  ). 

Pouvez-vous me donner des informations sur les sockets car je patauge vraiment sur ce problme. 

Merci d'avance des rponses que vous allez me faire.

----------


## tomlev

> J'aimerai pouvoir utiliser les socket qui sont disponible dans le framework v2.0 (enfin il me semble qu'il y en a  ).


Et mme dans .NET 1.0  :;): 


Tu as un article ici sur l'utilisation des sockets (c'est en C#, mais  part la syntaxe a fonctionne pareil en VB.NET)

Sinon, tu peux ventuellement utiliser les classes TcpClient ou UdpClient, c'est plus facile que de manipuler directement les sockets (en supposant que la communication se fasse bien en TCP ou UDP bien sr)

----------


## -N4w4k-

Salut,

J'avais dvelopp une petite classe permettant une communication ModBus TCP il y a quelque semaine.

Voici quelques mthodes qui, je pense, pourront t'aider:


```

```

----------

